# undigested food



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

I am usually of the constipated variety with occasional diarrhea or just loose frequent stools. The other day was a loose frequent stool day and I passed a whole sliced mushroom. It looked exactly like it did when I put it in the tuna casserole. Like it had not gone through my body at all. Anyone have experience in this matter? Why would I not digest this food?Jenkins


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

No one digests all the food. In loose stools it is easier to see the undigested bits.What comes through like that depends mostly on how well you chewed it and how fiberous/tough the thing is. Corn is a faily common thing to get through the GI tract unchanged from when you chew it.Undigested bits of food are used to discover what people and animals eat. If you can't get to watch them, you disect the stool. Many of the bits are small enough you need a microscope, but some are not.K.


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

I apparently did not chew this thing at all. It was completely whole. I am aware that some stuff passes without digestion. But I have never seen a whole slice of a mushroom pass through.


----------



## mikeralph (Jan 27, 2003)

i wonder if the mushrooms may have contributed in any way to the loose stool??? a lot of people have nasty reactions to anything that is a fungus or related to a fungus.how could a person tell? probably by buying bleu cheese and mushrooms and brewers yeast, then eating it and watch what happens.what do you think?


----------



## kyestar (Nov 26, 2001)

Yeah, I have had that! I also get lots of corn coming through... looks the same as when I ate it! I don't think I chew my food well enough, that could be why. I've heard corn is hard to digest though.


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

Since I eat a lot of tomatoes throughout the day, I ususally get tomato skin in my bm's. It's freaked me out a few times because it looks like a bunch of pieces of blood, but upon inspection, it is actually just like the skin of a tomato. Sometimes I don't digest parts of spinach and lettuce as well. This has probably been happening for the longest time, but just recently, I have been taking a closer look!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

briland !!!!!! - me too!!!!! i have also had major freak outs because i thought i noticed blood in my stool but then i remember how many tomatoes i eat in a day! ha ha ha. somebody told me once that the thing to look out for concerning blood in the stool is blood that is dark brown, not bright red. and what i occasional see is bright red, just like a tomato skin. on the other hand, when 'roids bleed, it is often bright red too. well, anyway, i just wanted to say that i too have experience this .....and i try to chew my food well.....g-


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

also, what i forgot to say was: i love this site. where else am i going to find a whole bunch of other folk inspecting their bms? it is wonderful to not feel totally alone in this, isn't it? try talking to "civilians" about the constant inspection of stools etc.......more ha ha ha. have a good day one and all, g-


----------

